# ICB Schraube ist aus, Hilfe!!!



## Kurtan (22. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, vor zwei Tagen war eine Schraube meines icb aus, irgendwo im Fahrrad xxl finde ich keine Ersatz, ich möchte bei euch anfragen, welche Schraube geeignet ist, online Schraube oder Ersatz von Cubes lagerkit,usw.  Was kann ich tun?
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## JENSeits (22. März 2016)

wenns dir hilft: Ich habe noch eine Zuhause, ob die aber noch so Maßhaltig ist kann ich dir nicht garantieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtan (22. März 2016)

@JENSeits  haben Sie ein Foto, woher kommt Ihre Schraube?


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2016)

Das kann ich dir in den nächsten Tagen machen falls ich sie noch habe.
Die habe ich mir vor 1 Jahr direkt bei xxl bestellt.
Gerne auch Jens.

LG 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtan (24. März 2016)

@JENSeits  Ich brauche Ihre Schraube, wenn es Oringinal ist. Das soll ich natürlich bezahlen. Danke im voraus.
Nan


----------



## KainerM (28. März 2016)

Beilagscheibe nicht vergessen, die muss da unbedingt drunter, sonst ist das Horstlink schnell mal übern Jordan...

mfg


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe leider keine Schrauben mehr über. Hatte die alten beim aufräumen entsorgt. Tut mir leid.

LG Jens


----------



## vector (6. April 2016)

Frag bei XXL direkt über das Kontaktformular nach. Die haben noch ein paar auf Lager. Ich habe letzte Woche erst eine bekommen.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## nxt (18. August 2016)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf meinen Eintrag aus einem anderen Fred hinweisen, da meine Erfahrung nach nicht zwingend eine Horst-Link schraube verbaut werden muss um das Problem zu lösen.



nxt schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein kleiner Statusbericht: Zweirradfeld hat sich bis Heute nicht gemeldet, sehr Schade. Dafür am 3. November Herr Kulpe von Carver, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich jetzt Stolzer Besitzer einer neuen Horst-Linkschraube bin .
> Seit meinem letzten schreiben hier (22.10.2014) fahre ich eine Edelstahlschraube/passschraube mit selbst sichernder Mutter.
> Diese ist nur 0,11mm kleiner im Durchmesser als die Horst-Link. Bin jetzt einige male so gefahren und gehe einfach davon aus, dass es erst mal keine Probleme gibt...



Ergänzen möchte ich noch das auch eine "Standard" Teilgewindeeisenschraube genommen werden kann (ist ja in der Funktion das selbe, habe mich da damals auch falsch ausgedrückt, sry...). Dort habe ich das Gewinde nach geschnitten, um auf die gleiche "fläche" ohne Gewinde zu kommen, wie die noch vorhandene andere Horst-Link (auf der anderen Seite versteht sich...Maße habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf...) hat. Damit das Übrige Gewinde nicht in die Kassette kommt habe ich dieses so weit gekürzt das es nur noch eine selbst sichernde Mutter mit Unterlegscheibe aufnimmt.
Das ganze habe ich mit Montagefett verbaut. Das funktioniert jetzt schon 2 Jahre so und kann bis jetzt keine Materialveränderungen feststellen


----------

